# International School of Tactical Medicine



## NJN (Jul 29, 2009)

Notice- I have searched the forum for any mention of this institution.


Has anyone ever had any experience with this institution. If so can you share your experiences with their course. My agency is working with the local PD to start cross training in tactical medicine (Some of our members are currently on both agencies or LEOs elsewhere)  as we are seeing a rise in tactical team operations we'ed like to get this program rolling asap.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 31, 2009)

NJ, I dont have any personal experience with them but every thing I've heard has been positive.


----------



## cfrench (Aug 4, 2009)

+2 on that rec. I have also had no experience with them directly but they are known to be one of the best. CONTOMS is up and running again as well. Look carefully cause there seem to be a few B level classes with great websites.


----------

